# pépin / parapluie



## Jocaste

Bonjour 
Il y a quelques jours (en raison du superbe temps qu'il fait en France ), on m'a dit "_Tu n'avais pas de pépin ?_" ... J'ai fait une drôle de tête parce que je pensais qu'on me parlait encore des ennuis que je rencontre avec ma voiture 
Le fait est que je n'avais jamais entendu _pépin _pour _parapluie_.
Pouvez-vous me dire si c'est répandu (ou vieux peut-être ?) , et dans quelles régions est utilisé ce mot ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## itka

C'est un mot argot qui est employé couramment, partout en France (je ne dis rien des autres pays francophones dont je ne connais pas les usages).

Comme tout mot argot, il s'emploie dans un contexte familier, mais c'est un mot sans connotation particulière, qu'on peut utiliser avec n'importe qui.

Cordialement (entre Snoopies !)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pépin, pébroque, riflard - ça revient bien à la mode, cet été !


----------



## DearPrudence

Sans vouloir offenser personne (ouh la, je le sens pas, là), je crois quand même qu'il y a une question d'âge à prendre en compte, non ?
Etant plus de l'âge de Jocaste que d'Itka ou JDS, je dois dire que je n'emploie jamais "pépin", même si j'ai dû l'entendre (mais même pas directement). Je me demande si je ne l'aurais pas surtout lu dans de vieilles BD, & pourquoi pas dans certaines de Gotlib (les années 70).

Quant à "pébroque" & "riflard", jamais entendu du tout 
Ah, ces jeunes ! Je sais, qu'allons-nous transmettre à nos enfants, quelle inculture !


----------



## mickaël

Même avis que DearPrudence. Je n'utilise jamais "pépin", "pébroque", ou "riflard".
Il doit y avoir une question d'âge.


----------



## Jocaste

Je rejoins DearPrudence et mickaël : c'est une femme de 58 ans qui m'a parlé de _pépin_.
Merci à vous tous en tout cas


----------



## Maître Capello

Je connaissais le terme, mais je ne l'emploie guère… Quant à _pébroque_ et _riflard_ : inconnus au bataillon !

(Question âge, je fais le trait d'union entre les Jocaste et les JDS…  )


----------



## itka

Toute question d'âge mise à part , je ne l'emploie pas non plus car je n'aime pas ce mot... mais il est si courant que je m'étonne que vous ne l'ayez pas entendu ou lu... C'est vrai qu'on le dit moins qu'autrefois, mais je l'ai entendu  dans la bouche d'une personne d'âge "moyen"... il y a quelques jours, à propos de la chose à ne pas oublier dans les bagages de vacances : pépin plutôt que maillot de bains !

"pébroque" et "riflard" sont eux, vraiment vieillis et très marqués. Je ne les ai guère rencontrés que comme termes d'"argot comique" (si je peux inventer cette catégorie...).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Merci, merci de me faire sentir mon âge. Ce n'est pas très _lol._
Ca donnerait presque l'impression que j'étais à l'école avec Maurice Chevalier (pour les jeunes : "MC" Maurice fut le gagnant de la Star'Ac 1909).
_Pébroque_ (argot pour _pépin_) et _riflard_ se trouvent à peu près certainement dans San-Antonio - voire même dans les chansons de Pierre Perret, ou de Guy Béart (le papa).
Tout ça pour dire que pépère, il sucre les fraises certes, mais il a encore de la mémoire


----------



## itka

JeanDeSponde said:


> Merci, merci de me faire sentir mon âge. Ce n'est pas très _lol._
> Ca donnerait presque l'impression que j'étais à l'école avec Maurice Chevalier (pour les jeunes : "MC" Maurice fut le gagnant de la Star'Ac 1909).
> _Pébroque_ (argot pour _pépin_) et _riflard_ se trouvent à peu près certainement dans San-Antonio - voire même dans les chansons de Pierre Perret, ou de Guy Béart (le papa).
> Tout ça pour dire que pépère, il sucre les fraises certes, mais il a encore de la mémoire



Mais mon pauvre JDS ! Pierre Perret et Guy Béart, pour DP, Jocaste ou Mickaël, c'est le Moyen-Age !
C'est comme ça : la langue évolue aussi vite que le top-50... 
Est-ce que tu connais les chanteurs de rap ? Est-ce que tu comprends leurs mots ? Moi, pas (mais il est vrai que je suis plus vieille que toi !).
C'est bien pour ça que si on étudie une langue, on n'a pas besoin de connaître le dernier néologisme à la mode qui disparaîtra sous peu... et que si on veut la parler avec des copains de son âge, inutile de s'encombrer des subtilités du subjonctif ! LOL !


----------



## GilbertAndré

Moi j'utilise fréquemment "pépin" au lieu de parapluie, mais à 47 ans je ne me sens pas encore comme un vieillard ou un fossile.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

JDS said:
			
		

> voire même dans les chansons de Pierre Perret, ou de Guy Béart (le papa).


Oh, Jeannot, t'as oublié *Les Frères Jacques* ! " À la St Médard " (environ 1950) : j'ai rigolé toute ma jeunesse avec eux ...


----------



## itka

Une excellente chanson par un excellent groupe ! 
Voici les paroles où vous pourrez entendre parler de "riflard", là.


----------



## Jocaste

Aussi incroyable que ça puisse paraître, je connais cette chanson 
Mon grand-père adorait _Les Frères Jacques_ 
Et après moulte réflexions, j'ai déjà entendu mon grand-père me parler de _riflard_. Mais on va retomber dans le délire avec les personnes "âgées" là


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir,

J'assume ma ringardise et mon âge avancé, je dis pépin et pébroque quand j'étais plus jeune (pas souvent parce qu'ici, il ne pleut jamais - pas plus d'une fois par jour, en tous cas), surtout parce que je n'aime pas cet accessoire. (pas riflard qui est purement parigotique)

Mais, otez-moi d'un doute, vous les djeun's, vous dites quoi ? Pas parapluie, quand même ? (si ? ).


----------



## Jocaste

Punky Zoé said:


> Mais, otez-moi d'un doute, vous les djeun's, vous dites quoi ? Pas parapluie, quand même ? (si ? ).



_Parapluie _... hm en dernier recours : on préfère être trempé en général que de devoir en utiliser un  De là à employer le mot _parapluie_, faut pas exagérer


----------



## JeanDeSponde

C'est décidé - je fais coudre une pucheca à mon veston, et j'invite Jocaste à un pique-nique !


----------



## Jocaste

JeanDeSponde said:


> C'est décidé - je fais coudre une *pucheca *à mon veston, et j'invite Jocaste à un pique-nique !



Et j'accepte volontiers cette invitation !
Mais au cas où, j'emmènerai quand même un _pébroc_, on sait jamais, ça peut être utile avec le beau temps actuel ^^ et même pour des jeunes ! On aime se tremper, mais il y a tout de même des limites !  Et oui, même les jeunes réfléchissent parfois


----------



## geve

Punky Zoé said:


> Mais, otez-moi d'un doute, vous les djeun's, vous dites quoi ? Pas parapluie, quand même ? (si ? ).


J'ai un mini pépin dans mon sac et deux riflards un peu dégarnis au bureau en dépannage, et je les appelle tous d'un très banal "parapluie". Mon dieu que ça manque d'originalité tout ça (mais déjà, les peluches de mon enfance s'appelaient respectivement "le chat" et "l'ours", alors...) Pour donner le contexte culturel, je vis dans une contrée pluvieuse, pour ma filleule je suis une vieille, et une petite jeune pour mes chefs.
Cela dit, sans les utiliser je connaissais les termes "pépin" et "pébroque".

Tu as des propositions plus créatives et modernes à nous proposer, Punky Zoé ? (avec un nom pareil, tu fais forcément partie des djeunz ! La djeunesse, c'est un état d'esprit !) J'ai trouvé ici _jaluzot, landeau à baleines_ et _tom-pouce_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ben moi, outre tom-pouce, j'ai trouvé en-cas et en-tous-cas, ici !!!
Et j'ai un doute, c'est pébroc ou pébroque ? (de toutes façon ça se dit - disait ?  - ça ne s'écrit pas)


----------



## geve

Punky Zoé said:


> Et j'ai un doute, c'est pébroc ou pébroque ?


Le site que j'ai posté au-dessus écrit _pébroque_, conformément à ce qu'ils disent là :


> *-oque *
> *Suffixe argotique (loucherbem), finale fréquente en argot*


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ma question venait du Trésor qui l'avait orthographié "pébroc" dans les synonymes de parapluie, mais qui donne les deux orthographes en lexicographie. (en bonne sudiste, pour moi, c'est pébroque évidemment ).


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, _pébroc_ et _pébroque_ sont tous deux dans le dictionnaire encore qu'il semblerait que le premier soit assez rare (enfin, encore davantage que le second ! )

Quoi qu'il en soit, _tom-pouce_ est *une sorte* de parapluie : c'est un petit parapluie de femme, pliable et à manche très court…


----------



## Jocaste

Punky Zoé said:


> Et j'ai un doute, c'est pébroc ou pébroque ? (de toutes façon ça se dit - disait ?  - ça ne s'écrit pas)


Les deux apparemment ^^
On enrichit notre vocabulaire décidément  ... mais de mots que plus personne n'utilise


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Jocaste said:
			
		

> mais de mots que plus personne n'utilise


 
  Parlez pour vous, les jeunes !


----------

